# ZZP vs BNR catless downpipe.



## lvick17 (Jan 6, 2016)

Im deciding on which to get, but i need to know which is a better choice. then what is the size is of each, like zzp is 2.5" but whats the bad news racing? lastly is what comes with each one and if anyone has one then i would like to know how much the sound changed and how well they work. 

thanks


----------



## Marcov223 (Feb 2, 2016)

Same! Could use some input here.


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not sure what the difference between the two is besides brand. The most noticable difference is going to come from the cat being removed though, not the diameter of the pipe. Not to mention that BNR appears to be out of their downpipe at the moment. I ordered a ZZP downpipe yesterday and it will be here monday. $216 shipped.


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

This video should give you an idea of that to expect when installing your own pipe even though this one is on a 2.0t

https://youtu.be/8VKn2jLCWTc


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here comes old Mr. Stick-in-the mud. While legal to manufacture, advertise, and sell catless exhaust, and even use them on the track. Can be fined by the EPA $40k if caught installing them for public road use.

Some have been caught, installers mostly, put them out of business with super stiff fines. If you don't have emissions inspections, may never get caught, but never get involved even with a minor fender bender. In particular, if its the other guys fault.

Even with a minor misfire, that cat can be plugged up, and replacing it with a catless one does give a great improvement in performance. Augmented by the fact, that stupid O2 sensor thinks the entire engine is running lean, so enriches all of them. Talk about a chain reaction effect.

GM was indubitably against the cat when the newly formed EPA demanded them, until they learned the cat was a great profit item, and had to be replaced frequently with carbed vehicles. And also could jack up the price of new vehicles equipped with them.

Us old engineers were against these, an after the fact emission control device, we even wanted one O2 sensor per cylinder to prevent this chain effect, marketing said hail no to this. So talking about a 44 year old problem. One reason I use Seafoam every 5K miles to keep the injectors clean, top tier is BS. And clean or replace my plugs every 15K miles. And make darn sure my ignition system is in top condition.

Or would end up even making the car manufacturers stockholders even more happy. 

Ha, 82 454 CID motorhome was exempt from cats, was classified as a commercial class limited use vehicle. One very attractive feature to me. Also has stock duals that would require already the exorbitant price for these things.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure what the difference is, If any at all. I do know that when i logged on to the BNR site to order mine, the BNR one is listed as "out of stock" and has been for a while, so i went with the ZZP.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Not sure what the difference is, If any at all. I do know that when i logged on to the BNR site to order mine, the BNR one is listed as "out of stock" and has been for a while, so i went with the ZZP.


Do you have any other exhaust parts? I'm thinking of getting the downpipe and I wonder if I really need anything else after getting it.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Do you have any other exhaust parts? I'm thinking of getting the downpipe and I wonder if I really need anything else after getting it.


I bought the Catess Downpipe, Catless Midpipe, ZZP Catback. Don't have any of it installed yet though.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> I bought the Catess Downpipe, Catless Midpipe, ZZP Catback. Don't have any of it installed yet though.


Oh wow I'm not bankrollin enough for all of that haha


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Oh wow I'm not bankrollin enough for all of that haha


I'm not either...probably shouldn't have bought it to be honest... #TaxTimeBaller


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> I'm not either...probably shouldn't have bought it to be honest... #TaxTimeBaller


All about dem taxes hahaha


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I originally got the down and mid pipes, but then I realized that my eBay exhaust tip is all rusted to crap and got irritated and decided I wanted a whole cat back. Wanted the Magnaflow one that is made specifically for the RS rear bumper, but didn't wanna pay $800, so I opted for the ZZP setup after talking to some other RS owners that are running it.


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

Zzp is 2.5" but necks down to 2.25" so you can bolt it directly to the stock midpipe.in fact I think most of their exhaust part directly bolt up to the stock components. BNR is 2.5" the whole way through so you'd have to get their 2.5" midpipe as well which also means you need a 2.5" catback.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Bynz28 said:


> Zzp is 2.5" but necks down to 2.25" so you can bolt it directly to the stock midpipe.in fact I think most of their exhaust part directly bolt up to the stock components. BNR is 2.5" the whole way through so you'd have to get their 2.5" midpipe as well which also means you need a 2.5" catback.


?‍♂


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

BNR is HELLA expensive for everything. If you are going with one of the two, go ZZP. I have purchased most of their power mods except a turbo, and they are quality, fit great, and very, very well built. Oh, and the price. 

BNRs 60# injectors: $319








BNR 1.4T 60LB Fuel Injectors-BNR-60LBINJ






store.badnewsracing.net





ZZP 60# injectors: $158.99








Siemens 60# Injectors (4)


Supports up to 350WHP supercharged or 400WHP turbo. They work with gas or E85, but we recommend 80's when using E85. These injectors require our injector harness for use in the LSJ 2.0L Ecotec application which will have to be purchased separately.




zzperformance.com





They are the same exact injectors. They are Siemens deka IV EV1 60lb/hr tall injectors, set of 4. Only difference is BNR charges literally double what ZZP does (they do this for most things. SUPER expensive). Why pay double for the exact same thing? I really don't know where they get off charging that much, because the MSRP from Siemens is nowhere near $300+... I feel bad for those that purchased them before checking ZZP.

As far as the downpipes, they are both great products, but at the end of the day, it's just a metal pipe and not the deal-breaking horsepower adder that I personally would pay more for. BNR's DP is like ~$289, ZZP has there's at ~$200.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

RoninDusette said:


> BNR is HELLA expensive for everything. If you are going with one of the two, go ZZP. I have purchased most of their power mods except a turbo, and they are quality, fit great, and very, very well built. Oh, and the price.
> 
> BNRs 60# injectors: $319
> 
> ...


I don’t think those are the same injectors. Reason being is Jerry said he couldn’t tune for the ZZP 60’s. So if he’s selling the same ones, ehhhhh?


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

as far as i know BNR has been sold out of their downpipe and midpipe for a while so i don't think they're an option anymore.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> I don’t think those are the same injectors. Reason being is Jerry said he couldn’t tune for the ZZP 60’s. So if he’s selling the same ones, ehhhhh?


Idunno... they look EXACTLY the same. Siemens DEKA IV. Minus the little blue ring. Either way, I doubt they manufacture or have designed them. They are siemens injectors re-branded, and NO set of 60# injectors should cost over 300 bucks. It's absurd. lol


----------

